# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## luckybird

hi ik ben corina, 47 jaar, lat relatie en 1 zoon van 19, werkzaam in de thuiszorg.
13 jaar geleden geconfronteerd met een burnout, nadat ik paroxetine ging slikken, ging het voortwaarts. en na een half jaar volledig hersteld. nu helaas weer last van vermoeidsklachten wat begon met ernstige duizelingen, en tijdelijk, na onderzoek door arts of het niets anders was, oxazepam erbij gekregen.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Corina, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat fijn dat je zo goed uit de burnout bent gekomen. Lastig dat je nu niet weet waarom je je vermoeid voelt. Veel sterkte dan.

Een fijne dag verder en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

